

If the World Could Vote - stevesmith155
http://www.iftheworldcouldvote.com/

======
viggity
If we did everything the rest of the world wanted, we'd all be speaking German
or Russian. The world wanted to appease Hitler, the world wanted to appease
Stalin. It took Americans to actually stand up for liberty to bring down the
great monoliths of evil.

If we did what the world wanted, we'd be letting the Islamists do whatever
they wanted: Cutting off the heads of infidels, cutting off every womens
genitals and spreading hate.

~~~
rw
"World" != "your preselected hateful minority"

